# Back and Front Legs have Sprouted on my First Tadpole - Now What do I do Next?



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

I have a bunch of Tadpoles with Back Legs Formed already.

But now I just noticed my very first Tadpole with Front Legs!!!!!!!!!!

He still has a big tail though.

I am very excited.

What do I do now though?

Josh Frog's says in his video that he angles all the deli cups on a rack and when they come out of the water in the angled cups he feels they are ready to be put into a terrarium.

Here is a Link to show you what I mean.






But I have so many tadpoles right now and I assume they will be ready very very soon.

I do not have a rack system to angle the deli cups like Josh does either.

I think I read somewhere that one guy said that he just puts a rock in the middle of the cup.

The Rock is half in the water and half out of the water.

So when the Tadpole is ready it will climb up the rock and out of the water and then sit on top of the rock.

Do you guys recommend this?

It seems much much easier and less complicated than Josh's Method.

What do you guys do when transitioning Tadpoles to Froglets?

P.S. At the end of the video he says to put the froglets in a 190 Ounce Deli Cup.
But the biggest size that Josh sells is 64 Ounces.
Where can I buy 190 Ounce Deli Cups?


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Take a deep breath. 

Stop feeding
Angle the cup. 
I wait until the tail is almost fully absorbed and put him/her into a grow out seeded with springs when it is. 

Thats about it. Ibdont dobthe elaborate tank with half land half water. The frog will not eat until the tail is gone so I wait until then to pit it in a tank with food. I also put film canisters in the leaf litter with water in them. In case the frogs feel more safe with the water.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

So would the "Rock in the Middle of the Deli Cup" be a good idea?

I do not want the Tadpole/Froglet to injure themselves on the Rock or have the rock put something harmful into the water.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

A good read. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...first-babies-hand-holding-commencing-now.html


----------

